# Europa International School



## dan_dush (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering is anyone has reviews of Europa International School in Sant Cugat.

We have visited the school and we were very impressed but we have appointments to visit other schools as well, and would like to know if anyone can provide any helpful input to make a decision.

Thanks!


----------



## EllenCZ (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm looking at schools in Barcelona right now (on-line, that is). I am finding their website difficult to navigate. I haven't even been able to work out what the primary teaching language is! It seems they expect students to be fluent in Catalan and Spanish and then have high functioning English, French and German? 

If you have more info on this topic, please share! 

I'd also love to know how many students are in the school and a general idea of tuition, if you happen to know that. Thanks,


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to Nabss | Nabss Is my bible when it comes to choosing international schools in Spain. Cos anyone can open up a school, stick a few desks in it and claim to be great - ok, thats a bit of an exaggeration, but at least if they are members of NABSS, there are a lot of checks and standards to adhere to 

Jo xxx


----------



## EllenCZ (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks, I generally start with the European Council of International schools, and lo, I did find them there! So now I know how many students and have a better idea of the language they teach in. 

I also am fond of the Council of British International Schools; it disturbs me that the Barcelona British school is not accredited by either ECIS or CBIS...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EllenCZ said:


> I also am fond of the Council of British International Schools; it disturbs me that the Barcelona British school is not accredited by either ECIS or CBIS...


Is that the same school as the "British School of Barcelona" ??? We have two schools with very similar names in our area, just a km away from each other and that causes complications around here cos one has all the accreditations, the other has none!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## EllenCZ (Jan 31, 2011)

jojo said:


> Is that the same school as the "British School of Barcelona" ??? We have two schools with very similar names in our area, just a km away from each other and that causes complications around here cos one has all the accreditations, the other has none!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, sorry. British School of Barcelona is its formal name; I was generically referring to it as "that British school, the one in Barcelona."


----------

